# baggy pants?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Zumiez brand pants are huge. XL is 42" across the waist. 48"+ across at the top of the inseam. 43" outseam.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Zumiez brand pants are huge. XL is 42" across the waist. 48"+ across at the top of the inseam. 43" outseam.


i looked at zumiez.com but i couldnt find their brand pants.. could you possibly send me a link?

thanks!
-nick


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Special Blend makes really big ones, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Zumiez pants arent really baggy. If you want super baggy jeans try looking at Ecko, South Pole, and stuff like that. Its the "gangster" type clothing that i'd suggest if you want baggy.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

I recently tried on some Sessions gear and they have some HUGE pants -- they have three 'styles', Summit, Terrain, and Park, and each one constitutes to how baggy the gear is. I havent tried on Summit, but I can attest that Terrain is a looser fit and Park is baaaaaaaaaaaaggy.

Hope that helps you out some!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Aperture and Empyre are Zumiez brand pants.

The closest that I've found to the Aperture Parallax XL pants were some Sessions Movement XL pants.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

We talking about snowboard outerwear or pants?


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

my bad extremo - but i am talking about snowboard outerwear. the a.e. thing kinda got ppl mixed up my bad


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

get some DC snowboarding pants


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

ohhh. i see. i thought you were talking about like jeans. lmao.


lets see.. zumiez does have good stuff. pretty baggy.

i wish i could get some pants this season. but my mom is complaining that i already have a pair (walmart brand) and that i dont need new ones. although the walmart ones are really good. haha.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i have a pair of Burton and DC pants in XXL both are huge and comfy


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

zakk how big are you... i just ordered some sessions park or whatever.. the baggy kind haha XXLs


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Tyler Ciervo said:


> Zumiez pants arent really baggy. If you want super baggy jeans try looking at Ecko, South Pole, and stuff like that. Its the "gangster" type clothing that i'd suggest if you want baggy.


lol.......


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i have the same issues. im a size 44 waist and i found a it ridiculously difficult to find pants fo myself. then i stumbled across this website. just ordered the pants. thought they looked decent. heres the link.

http://www.drafthorseclothing-bigandtall.com/bigandtallcolumbiafreshpowdersnowpants-p-43.html


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

update:

after trying on columbias XL UV (i think there the UVs) and the XXL UV I was stuck between the two sizes.. xl a little tight.. xxl a little big

then i bit the bullet and got some sessions terrain fit pants in the dub x

they fit like a dream.. so happy

thanks for yalls help!

-nick


----------

